# I Did it!!!



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, tonight i did something which i shall forever remember and be proud of. For years i have lived in a self-made prison, fearing accepting who i am unconditionally, fearing being me, and today i took a great first step in my journey towards the new me. For years i had imprisoned myself in my room, afraid of doing anything ranging from going out whenever, wherever, with whoever i wanted, to painting my hair pink or putting a huge green piercing on my ear if that's what i wanted to do, and all (in big part) because i was scared of my parents (and the world) rejecting me. Rejection is the key word here when it comes to anxiety.

Well today i gathered up my courage and finally had the talk i should have had with my parents years ago, and it basically consisted of me telling them that it is my mission to live a life where i can feel free, and love myself unconditionally, and part of it has to do with me doing whatever i want to do, and being whoever i want to be, and that i'll respect and hear their opinions but in the end, it is my mission to make a better me through loving myself and the only way to have a high self esteem and love yourself and have a great life is to be you...as simple and cliche as it may sound. You need to be you without being obsessed with other's opinions or approval, in the end if you have your own approval that's all you need, and our mission is to internalize this to where it becomes more than words, and that is my mission.

It is my mission to do more and more things that i normally wouldn't do and to face my fears, so that i can accept myself and live the life i want, a life where anxiety has been defeated.

Today has been my first step, and guess what? It was a beautiful talk with my parents and we all probably went to sleep better than we would have if it had been "just" another day. The nightmare i was afraid of has turned to be the dream i always wanted which will catapult me...somewhere. :grin2:

*and to make one thing clear, even if they had disapproved in some major way, i did this not to seek their approval but as my first step to tell them, and tell myself really, IT'S TIME TO BE ME.

I am very proud of myself, i will live my life, and a message to all of you, from the bottom of my heart...

"We can be heroes."


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:clap

Congrats.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cool! Congrats for such achievement.
:boogie:yay


----------



## sunnycoastgirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Good for You! :clap


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

@The Quicktion, well done. Let's hope this is the first step of many.


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

The Quicktion said:


> Hi everyone, tonight i did something which i shall forever remember and be proud of. For years i have lived in a self-made prison, fearing accepting who i am unconditionally, fearing being me, and today i took a great first step in my journey towards the new me. For years i had imprisoned myself in my room, afraid of doing anything ranging from going out whenever, wherever, with whoever i wanted, to painting my hair pink or putting a huge green piercing on my ear if that's what i wanted to do, and all (in big part) because i was scared of my parents (and the world) rejecting me. Rejection is the key word here when it comes to anxiety.
> 
> Well today i gathered up my courage and finally had the talk i should have had with my parents years ago, and it basically consisted of me telling them that it is my mission to live a life where i can feel free, and love myself unconditionally, and part of it has to do with me doing whatever i want to do, and being whoever i want to be, and that i'll respect and hear their opinions but in the end, it is my mission to make a better me through loving myself and the only way to have a high self esteem and love yourself and have a great life is to be you...as simple and cliche as it may sound. You need to be you without being obsessed with other's opinions or approval, in the end if you have your own approval that's all you need, and our mission is to internalize this to where it becomes more than words, and that is my mission.
> 
> ...


Aww this is heartwarming to read bud! Really happy for ya, we need more stories like this to be shared XD

Personally, I had this issue with Social Anxiety, mainly on the impression ppl have on me but I've managed to breakout of that "Prison" too so trust me when I Say this, in a way, I understand the freedom that you've gained from this ONE decision in your life.

One decision, so much power in it huh? The impact can help change you for the better and heck, even those around you!

Again, congrats! It wasn't an easy move but you took it and now your life is going to change for the better for sure 

Naturally, obstacles are gonna come to make you think twice on your life choices again but remember, keep the faith


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

HappyBread said:


> Personally, I had this issue with Social Anxiety, mainly on the impression ppl have on me but I've managed to breakout of that "Prison" too so trust me when I Say this, in a way, I understand the freedom that you've gained from this ONE decision in your life.


Then congratulations to you also. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Great read. Congrats on taking that brave step!


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you all 
@HappyBread Thanks for sharing, good luck to you


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Then congratulations to you also. :smile2:





The Quicktion said:


> Thank you all
> @HappyBread Thanks for sharing, good luck to you


Ayeee likewise to y'all 

Happy positive vibes for everyone! Wooooo!!


----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

fine fellow.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

BOOM!! Great to hear it!


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

At first I thought this was another quote Nike - Just did it thread, but then I read further... lol anyway, congratulation man.


----------

